# Anjuta und debuggen

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

habe mal etwas mit Anjuta gespielt.

Habe ein Projekt erstellt und compiliert und ausgeführt funktioniert wunderbar.

Allerdings kann ich den Debbuger nicht benutzen. Ich kann also nicht durch das Programm steppen.

Haltepunkte setzen geht allesderings tut sich da nix.

Muss ich irgendwo was Aktivieren?

Gruss Jörg

----------

## franzf

Hast du denn auch gdb installiert?

----------

## JoHo42

Hi franzf,

ja den gdb habe ich installiert.

Irgendwo muss man auch in Anjuta angeben wie man das Programm mit dem gcc übersetzen will.

Mit debug option oder ohne. Also da steht das es mit Debug option übersetzt wird.

In den CFLAGS ist das -g aktivert.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Treborius

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hi franzf,
> 
> ja den gdb habe ich installiert.
> 
> Irgendwo muss man auch in Anjuta angeben wie man das Programm mit dem gcc übersetzen will.
> ...

 

mal per hand mit gdb versucht?

wie sind deine sonstigen erfahrungen mit anjuta? ich hab mal ne weile kdevelop benutzt,

dann codeblocks unter windows, und war eigentlich mit den debug-möglichkeiten 

nie so richtig zufrieden

hab zum debuggen immer in die konsole gewechselt und dann gdb//valgrind

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Treborius,

den Debugger in Anjuta habe ich jetzt am laufen.

Ich habe einfach nur das Programm ausgeführt, ich hätte das Programm mit "Programm diagnose" starten sollen.

Zur Frage ich habe selber mit Kdevelop3 ein paar kleinere Sachen gemacht und ich fand das nicht schlecht.

Allerdings bin ich seit ein paar Jahren nach Gnome gewechselt, da mit die GTK Lib ganz gut gefällt.

Daher benutze ich jetzt das erstmal Anjuta wegen dem Glade zur GTK Oberflächen Entwicklung.

Anjuta ist nicht ganz soweit ausgereift wie Kdevelop aber das Grundlegende ist das selber/gleiche.

Glade ist etwas Buggy, aber man kann damit leben.

Das Debuggen in Anjuta ist genauso wie in Kdevelop und ich vermisse auch keine Funktionen.

Also starten anhalten schritt für schritt oder funktion überspringen alles was man zum Debuggen braucht ist integriet.

Ich wüsste auch nicht was ich mehr von einem Debugger erwarten sollte.

Was du benutzt denke ich hängt davon ab was du machen willst. Wenn du KDE QT willst dann Kdevelop wenn du GTK Gnome dann Anjuta.

Aber was erwartest du mehr von einem Debugger als die Funktionen die ich aufgezählt habe?

Gruss Jörg

----------

